# Mini Pig pet in the future



## CourtneyG (Apr 26, 2014)

So I really want to get a mini pet pig. I have done a lot of research on raising them and all that, but I am curious to hear about any members who own or know someone with a mini pig, what they are like(my pig experience has been 300 pound gilts), indoor/outdoor living arrangements, noise level/amount, and where you got yours.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't be tempted to feed it as much as it seems to want/need. They are like RES and will beg your face off!!! But if you feed too much, they grow bigger than they're supposed to. And obesity is also an issue. If you get a baby, the more you handle it the better off you'll be. They can become very tame and friendly, but if not handled, quite noisy with the squealing if you touch or try to pick up. My only experience is with an outdoor, neglected rescue, but I understand that they can be house trained and make lovely pets. I had been toying with the idea of getting a baby, but them I got my pup, Misty.


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 26, 2014)

Well some lady near by(as in 2hr drive near by) is selling piglets for $250, which if they are legit minis, is very cheap. She says they are working on their house training, which works for me, I would have an indoor one. I know the over feeding thing, our gilts get fed once a day, much to their displeasure I imagine. I would definitely handle the little one a lot, want to get him a halter and take him for walks.


----------



## tortnmutt (Apr 26, 2014)

I've heard stories of people selling "mini" pigs and they really are giant farm hogs. Trust your gut and really do your research. $250 is a killer price, almost too good in my eyes. I tend up be a little pessimistic though.... Good luck!


----------



## Laura (Apr 26, 2014)

minis don't stay small.. people way overfeed them.. they grow.. the FAD will be gone just like the pot bellies.. AND you must check your local city ordinances.. lots of places do not allow swine, hogs etc..


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 28, 2014)

Well if these fellas are legit, I want to get the third one, with the cute little blaze and pink legs.
http://auburn.craigslist.org/pet/4418969567.html


----------



## goReptiles (May 4, 2014)

Ive never seen legit ones so cheap. Are they royal dandies? Those are seriously mini pigs. They don't live as long as I'd like for the price tag generally associated with them. They're cool pets though.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2014)

I couldn't let this thread go by without a picture of Mimi. He was abandoned when the previous owner sold the house, which was then vacant for months. My daughter and I couldn't stand the thought of that poor pig (along with cats and goats) being left there to fend for himself, so I enlisted the help of a gal with a horse trailer and we brought Mimi home to my house. You can see in the pictures the bad shape the hooves and tusks were in




:


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2014)

I used to have a potbelly, she was potty trained to go in a liter box and was a great pet. However, did not stay as small as she was suppose to. Mini are just bred down. If you don't get one from an experienced breeder, that has bred the same genes for a long time, you might end up with one that looks as big as the one in Yvonne's pic. Do more research then you think you already have and if the price is too good to be true, it is.


----------



## CourtneyG (May 4, 2014)

Well I do have a friend that actually has mini adult pigs and she breeds them and I can get one for free from her, might get one from her.


----------



## wellington (May 5, 2014)

That would be best. Always ask to see both parents too. If they are larger then they are suppose to be, the kids most likely will be too.


----------

